# Sweets you had as a child



## Treacle (Jun 28, 2020)

Now that most shops are opening, it came to mind the newsagents near me that  sold, what I would describe, as sweets from the past those big glass/plastic jars. These are some I can remember from my childhood. Don't think some of them are made now. 

fruit salad
black jacks
helter skelters
sherbert dabs
humbugs
liquorice
parma violets 
cough candy
sherbet lemons
toffee in trays with a hammer to break it up (granddad love that, how he managed to eat it is a mystery, he had false teeth) 
gob stoppers 
love hearts

That's it for now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Now that most shops are opening, it came to mind the newsagents near me that  sold, what I would describe, as sweets from the past those big glass/plastic jars. These are some I can remember from my childhood. Don't think some of them are made now.
> 
> fruit salad
> black jacks
> ...


 yep all of the above were available when I was a kid... 

I loved Pacers ( Mint opal fruits basically) .. 

Chocolate tiffin bars.......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mint Liquorice allsorts.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good thing I didn't get the opportunity to get sweets very often when I was a child otherwise I'd have no teeth left now


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

Oddly enough my mom used to make treacle toffee. She’d make it for Guy Forks day which got switched to Halloween when we moved to Canada. 
Sponge toffee was always good but toffees were so hard on the teeth. I’ve successfully pulled a few fillings out.

Black balls
Sugar coated Strawberry candy 
Caramels 
Jube jubes
Wine gums 
Jelly beans 
Liquorice
Fizzy wafers.... we used to get these and they were a bit on the sour side but really good . There were watermelon, lime, tangerine and banana flavours. They were really good.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 28, 2020)

Being addicted to sweets herself, my mother actually would provide me with a _Milky Way, Three Muskateers, _or _Hershey _bar with many lunches.  Back then, candy bars cost 5 cents, and were larger than those sold at almost twenty times the cost today!  For a penny, you could get a large gumball or several small ones from vending machines positioned strategically by most store exits..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 28, 2020)

When I went to visit my city grandmother she would take me downtown. We always walked down and took the bus back home.

Usually, we stopped at the candy counter in one of the department stores or at the Planter's Peanut Shoppe for a treat.

One of my favorites was cream filberts, we called them snowballs or mothballs.

I also enjoyed the giant gumdrops or orange slices, nonpareils, and bridge mix.

We never bought more than a quarter of a pound which in some ways seemed to make it even more special as a treat to be shared and savored on the bus ride home.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 28, 2020)

OMG, we had a little grocery store near where we lived when I was a child and we'd buy candy there.  I don't remember the names of the particular candies but they had quite a variety considering it was a small store.  We weren't always fortunate to buy candy that often; I really don't know if it was because of the sugar or what.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

another favourite of mine, was my mother's favourite , she would get once in a blue moon a 1/4 of Jap desserts. They were little squares of coconut  heaven wrapped in a  flavoured icing case .....can't get those now


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2020)

Nothing like a walk down memory lane on a Sunday morning! LOVE it!

Sweet Tarts
Lik-m aid (Fun Dip)
Hot Tamales
Red Hots
Bottle Caps
Candy cigarettes
Garbage Can-dy

And many, many more!


----------



## Devi (Jun 28, 2020)

Does anyone remember the red wax lips? We used to get those on occasion.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2020)

Devi said:


> Does anyone remember the red wax lips? We used to get those on occasion.


Sure do! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Treacle (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone. These pictures etc are bringing back some great memories of sweets from the past


Aunt Marg said:


> Nothing like a walk down memory lane on a Sunday morning! LOVE it!
> 
> Sweet Tarts
> Lik-m aid (Fun Dip)
> ...


Bottle caps and candy (Sweet cigarettes) are what I remember from your list. 
I can remember the sweet cigarettes, and holding them and putting them in my mouth pretending I was a  grown up. I think the end bit was red to suggest it was alight!!!!!!My grandfather smoked and it wasn't the sweet cigarettes, had it  been he would not have set light to the cushion he had for his back when he took us for a drive in the car. Grandma shouted at him to pull over as it was smoking. All kids had to get out, cushion was trampled on and definitely put out and thrown in a waste basket at the side of the road. Such memories and i'm here to tell the tale   . Apologies I digress. He did take to  polo mints when he gave up smoking (had to) at age 70.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2020)

Devi said:


> Does anyone remember the red wax lips? We used to get those on occasion.


Also remember little tiny miniature wax bottles that were filled with sweet liquid, too!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Thanks everyone. These pictures etc are bringing back some great memories of sweets from the past
> 
> Bottle caps and candy (Sweet cigarettes) are what I remember from your list.
> I can remember the sweet cigarettes, and holding them and putting them in my mouth pretending I was a  grown up. I think the end bit was red to suggest it was alight!!!!!!My grandfather smoked and it wasn't the sweet cigarettes, had it  been he would not have set light to the cushion he had for his back when he took us for a drive in the car. Grandma shouted at him to pull over as it was smoking. All kids had to get out, cushion was trampled on and definitely put out and thrown in a waste basket at the side of the road. Such memories and i'm here to tell the tale   . Apologies I digress. He did take to  polo mints when he gave up smoking (had to) at age 70.


I used to be really stylin', for my mom used to give me her empty cigarette packages, and that's where I kept my candy cigarettes!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2020)

Another I remember... Pop Rocks crackling candy!

And who can forget Candy Necklaces?

And what about, Smarties Sugar Candy? They had a sort of fizzy effect about them when you chewed them.


----------



## Devi (Jun 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Also remember little tiny miniature wax bottles that were filled with sweet liquid, too!



I remember those! I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

Devi said:


> Does anyone remember the red wax lips? We used to get those on occasion.


yes indeed ours really tasted awful, dunno about in the US


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 28, 2020)

SPANGLES!! Especially 'Old English' flavour.  Then there's the Scottish favourite, Coulthard's Candy and Mr's L's favourite, Everton Mints.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2020)

I tried most of the above mentioned.  I usually picked up a box of Good and Plenty when I went to a Saturday afternoon movie.  Other than that, my favorites were always licorice and vanilla ice cream.  Fruit was basically all my parents permitted whenever we wanted a sweet.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 28, 2020)

Nope.  There was a little grocery store across from the grade school where all the kids would buy the candy cigarettes, the wax lips. stc.  Nope.  I'd save my allowance for the Saturday matinee and a Milky Way candy bar!  That's the only candy I liked!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2020)

*It's funny but growing up I really didn't enjoy sweets,not even ice cream. I did like root beer soda but nothing else. My sister loved all sweets. I didn't enjoy them until later years when I got diabetes. Now I love all sweets.*


----------



## twinkles (Jun 28, 2020)

nobody in my household liked chocolate--so when i got 5% i got me 2 hostess cup cakes


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2020)

two things I remember enjoying  ...  1) fruit flavored wax coke bottles





and 2)  Bonomo turkish taffy  .. I liked vanilla best.


Can still buy these things  ...   at old fashioned candy websites.


----------



## charry (Jun 28, 2020)

Pink shrimps, flying saucers, cola cubes, pear drops ..


----------



## charry (Jun 28, 2020)

Palm Toffee


----------



## toffee (Jun 28, 2020)

love sweets .....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 28, 2020)

Almost forgot...
Wine gums
Midget gems
Jelly babies


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 28, 2020)

Woh!  I just saw what these cost now!  
When I was a little kid, they were only 29 cents per box! 
https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/original-merrimints-1-pound-box/product/65414  A box full of pink wintergreen, white peppermint, yellow lemon, and my absolute favorite orange orange!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> SPANGLES!! Especially 'Old English' flavour.  *Then there's the Scottish favourite, Coulthard's Candy* and Mr's L's favourite, Everton Mints.


which we weans  called Cooters candy... my brother is called Al, so you can imagine he had that song sung at him all his childhood... 

ETA...for this who don't know...this is a Traditional Scottish song about Coulters' candy.. 



> *Coulters Candy*
> 
> Ally, bally, ally bally bee,
> Sittin' on yer mammy's knee
> ...


----------



## Treacle (Jun 28, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> SPANGLES!! Especially 'Old English' flavour.  Then there's the Scottish favourite, Coulthard's Candy and Mr's L's favourite, Everton Mints.


Spangles yes ☺


----------



## Treacle (Jun 28, 2020)

toffee said:


> love sweets .....View attachment 111458


Now we're talking!!!!☺


----------



## MickaC (Jun 28, 2020)

Other than all of what you all have shared.
Shoestring licorice
Jawbreakers
Pixisticks
MacIntoshes original toffee.
Black licorice
Chocolate covered marshmallows
CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now i have a sugar crave.....must go find some candy and CHOCOLATE.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 28, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Other than all of what you all have shared.
> Shoestring licorice
> Jawbreakers
> Pixisticks
> ...


I've never heard of chocolate covered marshmallows, but I've always liked the ones that have toasted coconut on the outside.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Also remember little tiny miniature wax bottles that were filled with sweet liquid, too!


I remember those miniature wax bottles.  And the wax lips!  lol


----------



## asp3 (Jun 28, 2020)

I remember some sweets from childhood more due to the circumstances of the sweets than the candy itself.  My dad took me to the Rose Bowl in 1963 when I was just a little over 5 years old.  He and my mom had planned to go because their alma matter was playing that year but she got sick and couldn't go.  The only thing I remember about the game was being in the stands and having a woman give me a Hershey bar.  I also remember the first time I bought a Hershey bar from the store with my own nickle.

Another sweet memory was my father introducing me to his favorite candy, Rollo.  I used to enjoy them for years and would get them from time to time before coming up with my own preferences.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 28, 2020)

Chunky....   What a chunk of chocolate.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)

Musk Stix or Penny Sticks as we knew them were a long tube of hard fondant which you could suck on all day
I also like bubblegum and would stuff 4 in my mouth at a time and I blew some pretty good bubbles
I don't recommend this if you wear glasses because the bubble can pop all over the glasses 
Try getting that off ☺ 
The only way I found was to put an ice cube on the stuck on gum and wait for it to harden then gently scrape off


----------



## Pecos (Jun 28, 2020)

Pecos, note to self:

Get out of this threat my boy. You should not be here and you know it!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 28, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Now that most shops are opening, it came to mind the newsagents near me that  sold, what I would describe, as sweets from the past those big glass/plastic jars. These are some I can remember from my childhood. Don't think some of them are made now.
> 
> fruit salad
> black jacks
> ...


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 28, 2020)

GREAT THREAD!!!!!!!


----------



## win231 (Jun 28, 2020)

I remember "Flavor Straws" (I think that's what they were called).  You stir them in milk & it turns it into chocolate or strawberry milk.
And there was also another straw that was filled with some type of sour powder (forgot the name).


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 28, 2020)

Hershey bars
Peanut brittle
Pecan pralines
Cracker Jacks
the wax bottles posted above
Popsicles 
Now & Laters
SweetTarts
Orange sherbet push ups


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2020)

My grandfather could be talked into buying me a package of Chuckles.  I'd give him the liquorish one and I'd eat the other four flavors.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2020)

When we were little there was an old man that used to pick up the full cans of milk from the local farmers in the morning and take them to the local creamery.  In the afternoon he would return the empty cans, that had been scalded clean with live steam, in time for the evening milking.  We didn't have dairy cows but the old man used to bring us milk cans filled with hot water from the creamery in the summer when our well ran dry so my mother and grandmother could do laundry on the back patio using the old wringer washing machine.

The old man always had a supply of Atomic FireBalls and Jaw Breakers for the kids that he met along the way.  No matter how hot the fireballs were it was a rite of passage to be one of the big kids that took a fireball instead of being a little kid that got a jawbreaker.







It's interesting how some little things find a place in our memory that lasts for a lifetime.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 29, 2020)

I've seen a number of spellings of the gentleman who invented "Cooters Candy" - Coulter, Coultard etc...  But yes, it was colloquially known as Cooters Candy.  The song  was written as one of the very first  "advertising jingles" in the 1840's.  You can buy a modern version of the candy ( based on what is known of the original) from some 'retro' sweet shops.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

My glucose is rising just reading this thread.  I'd better leave!    But not before I say I really liked brown licorice the best.


----------



## Devi (Jun 29, 2020)

Brown licorice! I'd not heard of that.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The old man always had a supply of Atomic FireBalls and Jaw Breakers for the kids that he met along the way.  No matter how hot the fireballs were it was a rite of passage to be one of the big kids that took a fireball instead of being a little kid that got a jawbreaker.
> 
> View attachment 111510
> 
> ...



Forgot about those!  I loved the fireballs!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2020)

Mom used to buy candy from the Japanese store that I wish I could buy now, but I don't think they make them anymore. They were hard, round, red/white striped with a cinnamon flavour.

We used to love Xmas ribbon candy, and I loved black liquorice - then, and now.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 111510



When one purchases tickets to Burning Man they are sent to you along with one Atomic Fire Ball for each ticket.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 29, 2020)

It's weird how your taste changes. I loved sweets as a kid but wasn't allowed much. As an adult, I  prefer salty or savory snacks. Give me a bowl of chips or pretzels any day!


----------

